# Length of Epost clamp



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

Those with 595s or 586s: how long is the seat clamp from front to back?

That's all. Thanks.


----------



## Topo Gigio (Jul 14, 2007)

The clamp is 3.6 centimeters in length front to back at the point it grips the saddle rail according to my measurement.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

Gracias.


----------

